# Timetables!



## opaltiger (Sep 8, 2009)

Because everyone knows you have to rant at school the first week or you will not survive.

Mine's not so bad this year:







(I didn't make that just to post here. I am not that hardcore. Also, I don't think it's that big, but my definition of a normal monitor size is a little off, so if it's stretching your screen tell me and I'll link instead.)


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 8, 2009)

I have five double periods over the next three days. In Yr 11.

seriously.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 8, 2009)

Week 1
Monday - Maths, Assembly, Maths, Computing, Computing
Tuesday - Physics, Physics, Maths, Maths, Maths
Wednesday - Nothing :D Although if I decide to do Chemistry then I'll have double that here.
Thursday - Computing, Computing, Maths, Physics, Physics
Friday - Maths, then all free periods. (although Chemistry would go here if I do that too)

Week 2
Monday - Same as week 1
Tuesday - Physics, Physics, Free, Maths, Maths
Wednesday - Same as week 1
Thursday - Computing, Computing, Free, Physics, Physics
Friday - Same as week 1

Although apparently I'm supposed to be having two more maths lessons a week, but the teacher can't make it to a Wednesday or Friday one, so they'll have to be placed somewhere else. You can never have enough maths!

And I'm thinking about taking Chemistry too, but the number of free periods to mess around in to use for homework would decrease, and I'm not sure if I can cope with another subject D:


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 8, 2009)

> and I'm not sure if I can cope with another subject D:


... you have THREE wtf >:(


----------



## Jolty (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a shitty two week timetable this year... and classes are now an hour long as oppossed to the former 45 mins :|
and the politics class I was meant to take was full. Yay.






so I only have 3 classes and a crapload of frees

oh the 2 red lines are break (20 mins) and lunch (50 mins)


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 8, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> ... you have THREE wtf >:(


I'm doing further maths, which counts as two.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 8, 2009)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> I'm doing further maths, which counts as two.


... you have FOUR wtf >:(


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 8, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> ... you have FOUR wtf >:(


Only about six people that I know of are doing five. The teachers advise me against it too. I'm still thinking about it though as it's not too late. But yeah, it isn't really much but we're supposed to be doing extracurricular activities or homework (which is pretty heavy, as we've only been back for a couple of days and a lot of people are already behind) during the free periods so that's probably why there aren't many people doing more than four.

I'll probably try doing five for a couple of weeks but drop one if it gets too much. Is five still wtf worthy?


----------



## Zeph (Sep 8, 2009)

The online timetables don't differentiate Biology, Chemistry and Physics (Which is ridiculous because everything else does).  On Monday 1, it's Biology, Tuesday 1 is Chemistry, Wedneday 1 is Physics, Friday 1 is Chemistry again, Monday 2 is Biology, Tuesday 2 is Physics, Wednesday 2 is Chemistry and Physics in order, Friday 2 is Biology.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## opaltiger (Sep 8, 2009)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Only about six people that I know of are doing five. The teachers advise me against it too. I'm still thinking about it though as it's not too late. But yeah, it isn't really much but we're supposed to be doing extracurricular activities or homework (which is pretty heavy, as we've only been back for a couple of days and a lot of people are already behind) during the free periods so that's probably why there aren't many people doing more than four.
> 
> I'll probably try doing five for a couple of weeks but drop one if it gets too much. Is five still wtf worthy?


Mostly I am bitter because UK students get away with three subjects and I have to do six and do excellently in all of them to even have a chance of going somewhere nice.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 8, 2009)

No block schedule here!

1. Lit
2. Math
3. Science
4. Debate
5. AP Spanish
6. Global Studies

The school fucked up and gave me AP Spanish instead of AP French, which I was supposed to get (I have stellar french grades and I have been taking French for five years already). Giving me AP french would require rearranging my whole schedule. I wanted to just go with the French 2 class in fifth period and study AP stuff there, but everyone's all pissy about it so I guess I can't do it.

What should I do? D: I don't want to change my schedule because for once, I finally have a chance of getting to all my classes on time AND I get first lunch which lets me chill with some friends and a really cool teacher. On the other hand, I've never taken a Spanish class before and why they stuck me in AP (without a teacher reccomendation, wtf) is beyond me and I don't want to ruin my 5-year french streak. urg, if people had just done the schedules by hand instead of making the computer do it, this never would have happened.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 8, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> Mostly I am bitter because UK students get away with three subjects and I have to do six and do excellently in all of them to even have a chance of going somewhere nice.


Same thing but with about ten.

Monday: Philosophy, English, Maths, History, Ethics, lunch, Free, Free, Sociology.
Tuesday: Geography, PE, Free, Philosophy, Portuguese, lunch, Free, Free, Art.
Wednesday: Biology, Portuguese, Art, Maths, English, Applied English.
Thursday: Sociology, Applied English, PE, Art, Art, lunch, Free, Geography, History.
Friday: Biology, Applied English, Portuguese, Portuguese, Maths, lunch, History, History, English.

If I don't do well in one of these I'm fucked forever. And guess what's mandatory? That's right: all the science subjects that will never be of any use to me.
This schedule is also probably going to change since I'm going to try and drop out of Art and go to four-period Philosophy instead.

Also Applied English is just English Where They Don't Treat You Like a Retard (Because The School Makes Them).


----------



## spaekle (Sep 8, 2009)

My school has a funky rotating modular schedule thing that will take a long time to write out. First day of school is day A, then B, then C, then it starts over, and so on.

DAY A
----------
1 - Anatomy/Physiology
2 - AP Computer Science
3 - Honors Civics
4 - Gym
5 - Lunch
6 - AP Studio Art
7 - Honors English
8 - Off
9 - Algebra 2

DAY B
----------
1 - Gym
2 - Algebra 2
3 - Honors Civics
4 - Honors English
5 - Lunch
6 - AP Studio Art
7 - AP Computer Science
8 - Anatomy/Physiology
9 - Off

DAY C
----------
1 - Gym
2 - Honors Civics
3 - Honors English
4 - AP Studio Art
5 - AP Computer Science
6 - Algebra 2
7 - Lunch
8 - Off
9 - Anatomy/Physiology

I hate having gym first thing in the morning most days. I also hate my C day, because I don't get any downtime until the end of the day, and they've usually stopped serving lunch by the time I make it into the cafeteria too. But I have cool classes this year, save for gym.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 8, 2009)

FIRST SEMESTER

ENGLISH

MATH

BUSINESS TECHNOLOGIES

SPANISH

God, high school has such long claassesss....... They're, like, over an hour and a half each.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 8, 2009)

I feel sorry for the poor British sods doing art and graphics.

Also I feel rather bad that I complain about school all the time and yet the rest of Europe has to work way harder than we do
conclusion: the British (even Scotland, seriously you can go to college at _fifteen????_) education system is stupid


----------



## Zeph (Sep 8, 2009)

Jolty said:


> I feel sorry for the poor British sods doing art and graphics.


Actually, I chose to do Art and Graphics myself, and I enjoy both lessons. Usually.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Sep 8, 2009)

i have block scheduling. i also have a/b day courses, meaning i do one on one day and go into another the next and so on.

1: computer information systems (or "let's learn how to use microsoft office!!"
2: programming (somebody save me :c)
3A: AP government
4A: creative writing VHS (there was no teacher, so i have to do it online)

1: computer information systems
2: programming
3B: AP literature and composition
4B: japanese I VHS (i thought i would be excited for this class but i don't really care anymore. wtf. :/)

and next semester, it'll be..

1: calculus
2: nutrition and wellness (i.e. shoot me now. programming is okay; if adv. programming is offered during this block, i might switch into that. dunno.)
3A/3B: same
4A/4B: same

kind of bummed, actually. nutrition, programming, and CIS are classes i'm in because i had to fill in empty space. they cancelled music theory and a class devoted entirely to the civil war, while sociology was only available for me if i dropped calculus, which i thought i should keep.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 9, 2009)

1: chinese
2: art/bio/health
3: bio
4: history
5: math
6: lunch
7: english
8: comp sci


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 9, 2009)

At our school, we do everything the same every day. There are two exceptions: the first applies only to sixth graders, who have A days and B days, and one class is only on A days while the other is only on B days, and they have one period that changes each quarter; the other is for all other people who usually have one class one semester and another class on the second. I don't apply to either group, which means that I DON'T HAVE GYM YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

Homeroom ~ Mr. Olson ~ Science (although he doesn't actually teach me science, in homeroom we just watch a news program and leave for period 1)

Period 1 ~ Ms. Blaquiere ~ Drama/Speech

Period 2 ~ Mr. Balderson ~ Band (I play trumpet)

Period 3 ~ Ms. Moore ~ Math

Period 4 ~ Mr. Adkins ~ U.S. History (we have a substitute teacher, Ms. Placke, for a while, though, since he's on paternity leave)

Lunch

Period 5 ~ Ms. Benton ~ Language Arts (or, as some of you may call it, English)

Period 6 ~ Ms. Ehle ~ Science

Period 7 ~ Ms. Farquhar ~ Reading

On Thursday mornings after our Brain Bowl tournament training begins, we have practice before school begins with Ms. Ehle. Brain Bowl is pretty much a chance for a bunch of nerds to gather and see who's smarter.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 9, 2009)

Let's see...

Mondays and Wednesdays:
Macroeconomics - 10:30 AM to 11:20 AM
College Algebra - 12:30 PM to 1:20 PM
Body Systems - 4:00 PM to 5:50 PM

Tuesdays and Thursdays:
RHET 1101 - 1:00 PM to 1:50 PM
American History - 2:30 PM to 3:45 PM

Friday I have macroeconomics and algebra at the same time, but not body systems.

It's a pretty slacker-ish schedule.


----------



## Zuu (Sep 9, 2009)

Blue Days:
1. Band
2. Pre-Calculus Pre-AP
30 min lunch
3. Physics Pre-AP
4. U.S. History AP

Gold Days:
1. Band
2. English III AP
30 min lunch
3. Gifted and Talented
4. Business something something or other.

School is 8:30 to 3:30.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 9, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Actually, I chose to do Art and Graphics myself, and I enjoy both lessons. Usually.


I think she means the job opportunities.

Personally I think she may be right. Right now being able to draw and see what a nude statue means isn't that much compared to being able to fix a gas leak.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 9, 2009)

Eh, I suppose. Nevertheless, I have a while to brood about that.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 9, 2009)

> Period 6 ~ Ms. Ehle ~ Science


Can you tell me how to pronounce Ehle? I've been wondering ever since seeing the BBC version of Pride & Prejudice.


----------



## Frosty~ (Sep 9, 2009)

I think I win.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 9, 2009)

:[

we're finishing school in about a month so er

you guys are _weird _over there


----------



## Jolty (Sep 9, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> I think she means the job opportunities.
> 
> Personally I think she may be right. Right now being able to draw and see what a nude statue means isn't that much compared to being able to fix a gas leak.


no I meant because the way it is "taught" over here is terrible


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 9, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> :[
> 
> we're finishing school in about a month so er
> 
> you guys are _weird _over there


It makes quite a bit of sense, though. It's summer, or coming up on it, over there, right? The school year ends as summer begins most of the time.


----------



## J.T. (Sep 9, 2009)

*Period 1:* Social 20-1 AP*
*Period 2:* Spare block. I can leave school, go to the library, go buy lunch at KFC or something, etc.
Lunch.
*Period 3:* Info Pro 20 (it's a computers class, basically)
*Period 4:* English 20-1 AP*


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 9, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> Can you tell me how to pronounce Ehle? I've been wondering ever since seeing the BBC version of Pride & Prejudice.


Like in German, I guess?


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 9, 2009)

I DON'T HAVE MY TIMETABLE YET :(

but I will on Monday.

also I'm going to note that A-levels are quite hard :( well no they're not but there's a lot of work involved okay. okay there's not but you can't really expect a level of dedication from UK students. Three subjects shall be a breeze after four for the past two years.

YEAH SHUT THE FUCK UP I'm doing a third year.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky people, I don't get a fancy timetable with little squares on it.

I won't give out my whole schedule, but I do have enriched/AP math, government, and chemistry. I also work for the school newspaper and yearbook, and this is my 3rd year on it.



Storm said:


> It makes quite a bit of sense, though. It's summer, or coming up on it, over there, right? The school year ends as summer begins most of the time.


I take it you live in the southern hemisphere. Lucky. See, we get days like Labor Day and Fourth of July off. You get Thanksgiving, Christmas, and Hannakuh off. And there's like, what, no snow over there? Another thing.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 10, 2009)

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/3539/scheduleph.png

You can tell by the rainbow that I made it myself.

But yeah, that is my week in a nutshell.


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 10, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Lucky people, I don't get a fancy timetable with little squares on it.
> 
> I won't give out my whole schedule, but I do have enriched/AP math, government, and chemistry. I also work for the school newspaper and yearbook, and this is my 3rd year on it.
> 
> ...


You don't get Christmas off?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah registration lasts 15 minutes, and the unlabelled period on there is lunch break. Week A is on the left hand side of the double line. Ct is citizenship.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 10, 2009)

Aww, I don't have mine yet. I'm can't even remember which modules I'm taking, I picked them so long ago XD 
Except for "Sex and gender socialisation" which I absolutely cannot _wait_ for.

If it's anything like last year's, though (I only had lectures/seminars on Mondays, Thursdays and Fridays, and I slept through most Monday's anyway), it'll be gooood. 

Eight contact hours a week ftw. (well, aside from the fact I'm paying the same (massive) tuition fees as my friends who have 16 contact hours p/w and it doesn't seem fair)


----------



## Ramsie (Sep 10, 2009)

Purple Day:
1. Marching/ Symphonic Band
2. 11th Grade Gifted English (English III)
3. College Note Taking/ Study Skills
    Second Semester: Aerobics
4. MOVIP: AP US History

Gold Day:
5. "Jazz" Band
6. French III
7. College Algebra
8. Chemistry

This is my last year of Gifted English; next year I take the college class. MOVIP is the Missouri Virtual Instruction Program that I take online in my English teacher's room because my school only offers one AP course that I took last year. "Jazz" band is basically a band class for the hardcore band nerds, such as myself. We don't really play jazz music because apparently they don't write jazz music for clarinet.

After school looks something like this:
Mon.: Academic team
Tues.: Pit rehearsal
Wed.: A-team, Clarinet Lesson
Thurs.: Pit rehearsal, band rehearsal
Fri.: Usually something band related. Like a football game or pancake dinner.


----------



## Minish (Sep 10, 2009)

Now that our school finally got its lazy arse in gear, I actually HAVE a timetable... my sixth form is so disorganised.

*Monday*
1 - blank
2 - English Language
3 - English Language
4 - Communication & Culture
5 - Communication & Culture

*Tuesday*
1 - Sociology
2 - Sociology
3 - Geography
4 - Free period
5 - Free period

*Wednesday*
1 - Communication & Culture
2 - Communication & Culture
3 - Geography
4 - blank
5 - blank

*Thursday*
1 - Geography
2 - Geography
3 - blank
4 - English Language
5 - English Language

*Friday*
1 - P.S.H.E. (crappy thing we do in form, and when I say do I mean not do)
2 - Free period
3 - Free period
4 - Sociology
5 - Sociology

And no, I have no idea what the blanks are actually for. Enrichment and FORCED P.E. (even though we were told you didn't have to do P.E. in sixth form...), but like I said our school is disorganised and thus nobody has any idea what to actually do. I'm hoping to get some guitar lessons to fill some of them, maybe Critical Thinking for the rest because it sounds good. Whereas extra P.E. and helping Year 7 kids with their studies does not.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 10, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> I take it you live in the southern hemisphere. Lucky. See, we get days like Labor Day and Fourth of July off. You get Thanksgiving, Christmas, and Hannakuh off. And there's like, what, no snow over there? Another thing.


Well I don't, unless you were referring to ultraviolet.

We get Labor Day, Thanksgiving, and I think we get a winter break too.

And there's no snow back in my hometown of Austin, but I'm in the Dallas area now (Northern Texas), and I don't know about here.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 10, 2009)

> We don't really play jazz music because apparently they don't write jazz music for clarinet.


hahahahahaha



> Except for "Sex and gender socialisation" which I absolutely cannot wait for.


You should meet my sister. I think you would get along swimmingly.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 15, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> Can you tell me how to pronounce Ehle? I've been wondering ever since seeing the BBC version of Pride & Prejudice.


I'm not sure if there are alternate pronounciations, but our teacher's name would be pronounced the same as ail or ale. Rhymes with mail.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 15, 2009)

> It makes quite a bit of sense, though. It's summer, or coming up on it, over there, right? The school year ends as summer begins most of the time.


I thought it would be more sensical to finish school as the year ends but I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 15, 2009)

TECHNICALLY I don't even do two French lessons but I'm going to those classes anyway so I put them there.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 22, 2009)

Monday:
9-10:20 Globalization
2-2:50 Biology

Tuesday:
8-10:50 Biology Lab

Wednesday:
9-10:20 Globalization
2-2:50 Biology

Thursday:
1-1:50 Biology Tutorial

Friday:
2-2:50 Biology

I love university :D


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 22, 2009)

Hm, mine is the same as last year, only with sociology instead of chemistry and a gap where photography used to be.

Monday: Sociology, biology, lunch, free lesson, free lesson.
Tuesday: Psychology, free lesson, tutor (instead of lunch >=[ ), sociology, biology
Wednesday: No lessons (sweet)
Thursday: Free lesson, psychology, lunch, biology, sociology
Friday: Free lesson, free lesson, lunch, psychology, free lesson.


----------



## Neo (Sep 22, 2009)

My timetable really sucks. :<

Week A

Mon: Double geography, triple psychology
Tue: ICT (theory), ICT, history, biology, English lit
Wed: PE, English, maths, ICT, history
Thurs: Welsh, maths, English, rotational science, English
Fri: Religious studies, biology, chemistry, maths, physics


Week B

Mon: Double psychology, triple geography
Tue: ICT, double history, chemistry, English
Wed: PE, English, maths, history, ICT (theory)
Thurs: Welsh, maths, English, chemistry, PSE (personal and social - careers, health, etc)
Fri: Religious studies, double physics, maths, biology


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Sep 22, 2009)

Our lazy American school has four classes each day for a semester.

First semester: Biology, Global Studies II, Geometry, P.E.
Second semester: English III, Photography/Creative Writing, Spanish II, Chemistry

This year's schedule sucks because I have to double up in science to take IB Anatomy and Physiology next year. (my mom wants me to take it. she's a doctor.) At least I have Riley (super awesome teacher) for Global II, but third and fourth blocks make me want to gorge my eyes out, even though I usually just read in Geometry and P.E. (we... don't do much). I can't wait for Photography/Creative Writing, though. That will be a fun class. My friend has it this semester and for a fiction project she has to eavesdrop on people and record what the say. And plus, Shoemaker (the teacher) is /so/ gay. He has that gay lisp and when he eats/drinks he does the hip pop. My friend watched him eat a pack of skittles once and was amused for the rest of the day. But next semester I have English and Chemistry (both project-intensive classes). I'm not exactly thrilled.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 22, 2009)

> This year's schedule sucks because I have to double up in science to take IB Anatomy and Physiology next year.


As a jaded IB student I can assure you the subject is called merely Biology.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 22, 2009)

Icalasari said:


> I love university :D


wait you're in uni and you're 17 what?


----------



## Zhorken (Sep 22, 2009)

If Since he turns 18 before the end of the year, he's entering at the normal point here.

EDIT: oh, wow, strikethrough isn't as noticeable as I thought


----------



## turbler (Sep 23, 2009)

Day 1 Semester 1
Tech
English
Lunch
Geography
Science

Day 2 Semester 1
Science
English
Lunch
Geography
Tech

 can't remember which 4 course I take on sem 2
I think I have gym math buisness and french
(I'm in Canada)


----------

